# lure videos ( short )



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

made some short videos of a couple of lures i just finished recently. not hollywood quality but not too bad.
smallmouth wake bait and a slow sinking crappie. both approx. 6 inches


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

WOW, nice natural swimin' action, they should catch lots o fish


----------

